# 2012 VW Beetle 1.2TSI Design



## grofo (Apr 15, 2015)

So as I promised in an other post here are some pictures from my Beetle.
Additionally it has 17' circle white alloys, Climatronic, ParkPilot front and rear, light and vision pack(rain sensor, auto dimmable mirror), RCD 510, leather multifunction steering wheel, alloy pedals, beetle side stripes. The colour is denim blue. Since the previous owner was cleaning it in auto car washes it had quite a few scratches so I polished and waxed it.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice! 
I see the previous owner also added the metal dead pedal too. Good addition IMO. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grofo (Apr 15, 2015)

No the I added metal pedals all of them


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I like the look. Simple. It may be an optical illusion, but the rims appear to be a light blue. 

What are the small circles (covers?) on the bumpers above the fog lamps. My 2.5L doesn't have those.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

the beet said:


> I like the look. Simple. It may be an optical illusion, but the rims appear to be a light blue.
> 
> What are the small circles (covers?) on the bumpers above the fog lamps. My 2.5L doesn't have those.


Those are the front sensors for the PDC. Other two are in the grill.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

KCXTWO said:


> Those are the front sensors for the PDC. Other two are in the grill.


Park Assistance? So are all the newer Beetles coming with that to your knowledge?


----------



## grofo (Apr 15, 2015)

Those circles are park sensors, they are on the options list at our country and in Europe they are in package with rear sensors and the visualisation on the center display (RCD 510) and they cost around 500$ extras.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

the beet said:


> Park Assistance? So are all the newer Beetles coming with that to your knowledge?


We did not get the front/rear PDC in the NAR cars. Blind spot detection is listed on some 15 beetles.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

GZB said:


> Very nice!
> I see the previous owner also added the metal dead pedal too. Good addition IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, very nice! Very well with options and presentation. Do you have illuminated vanity mirrors and the rear fog lamp?


----------



## grofo (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes I have rear fog light in right bumper light. Sorry what are vanity mirrors? Auto dimmable or illuminatios of ground under mirrors? Both described are not avaliable in Slovenia.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

grofo said:


> No the I added metal pedals all of them


If you don't mind me asking where did you pick your pedals up from? All the ones I have seen are crazy expensive.


----------



## grofo (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If you don't mind me asking where did you pick your pedals up from? All the ones I have seen are crazy expensive.


I got them here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-Clutch-...H_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c7fac05f7&vxp=mtr

And they came in original vw packaging and there are all the vw codes and emblems on them, and the shipping was very quick they came in 10 days.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

grofo said:


> I got them here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-Clutch-...H_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c7fac05f7&vxp=mtr
> 
> And they came in original vw packaging and there are all the vw codes and emblems on them, and the shipping was very quick they came in 10 days.


Thank you. I've got a TSI foot rest already but it came with the horrible looking plastic pedals. I'll have to try and find a RHD version.


----------



## grofo (Apr 15, 2015)

Something new. After looking for a new "clip" on the steering wheel I ended up painting the existing and it looks great IMHO, the stock one was a bit dull so I wanted to buy the piano gloss black version but I only found the R-line version, so I took it of sanded it primed and painted with original colour and cleared it with 2K lacquer. 

















and the exhaust tip with engraved VW logo:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Great pictures. 

Like your style :thumbup:.


----------



## grofo (Apr 15, 2015)

*2012 VW Beetle 1.2TSI Design**new pics***

So here are some new pics, with the exhaust tip and painted steering wheel insert. And with my new keychain, fits perfectly to my bug


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

Interested in the rear fog. Could you take a pic of the pigtail harness behind the rear fog light. It's right under the rear bumper. Thanks.


----------



## grofo (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry I was away on a business trip and didn't see you question. However I checked under the bumper yesterday but didn't find anything everything is covered in plastic, if you can send me a pic of what you want to see I will gladly try to replicate it on my bug.


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

Beautiful! 

How do you install the pedals? Do they clip right on the existing ones? I noticed that the seller is in China; I'm always leery about buying stuff from there, cause of quality and so many bootlegs.


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

grofo said:


> Sorry I was away on a business trip and didn't see you question. However I checked under the bumper yesterday but didn't find anything everything is covered in plastic, if you can send me a pic of what you want to see I will gladly try to replicate it on my bug.












Thanks


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

grofo said:


> Something new. After looking for a new "clip" on the steering wheel I ended up painting the existing and it looks great IMHO, the stock one was a bit dull so I wanted to buy the piano gloss black version but I only found the R-line version, so I took it of sanded it primed and painted with original colour and cleared it with 2K lacquer.



How did you get the clip off? I want to paint mine to match the car and I can't figure out how to remove it from my steering wheel.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

It just snaps in. Push toward you on the edge in the center from the backside of the steering wheel. 

I've had mine out for the same reason then decided not to paint it due to concerns of paint durability on it. It is the steering wheel. You do handle it regularly. Maybe I'm overly cautious...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

Great looking Bug! I just love the Denim Blue color, one of my favourites!
Looks like in Slovenia Bugs are more and more common  Need to make my own thread as well

Where did you buy the keychain? Exhaust tip is OEM? 

Lep pozdrav z Dolenjske :thumbup:


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

Thank you, but I still can't pop it out.


----------



## grofo (Apr 15, 2015)

Something new for the summer 
MAK Wolf mat titan 18"


----------

